# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Pa Gjurme- Nusja zhduket me tre femijet/Gjyshja meson se e reja eshte rimartuar

## Akuamarini

Report TV
n 7 nov. 2018
Pjesa e 2 Dt 9 Nentor Një gjyshe në kërkim të dy nipërve dhe mbesës në ekranin e Report Tv.  Hike Koçi, e shoqëruar nga bashkëshorti i saj kërkon në studion e Pa gjurmë, rikthimin e fëmijëve të djalit në shtëpi. Që kur djali hyri në burg, nusja mori fëmijët dhe iku në Gjermani duke mos lejuar gjyshërit që të takohen me fëmijët.

Gjyshja thotë se mbesën që mban emrin e saj, Hike, e ka rritur që në moshën 2 muajshe.

Historia e plotë

Çifti nga Fushë-Kruja, Marjeta dhe Genci u njohën në një moment të vështirë për këtë të fundit. Genci sapo kishte plagosur një person, në tentativë për ti ardhur në ndihmë nipit pas sherrit me një grup djemsh, duke i plagosur me thikë këta të fundit. Në këto rrethana ai pasi i tregon Marjetës problemin, që të dy nisen drejt Gjermanisë. Edhe pse në një situatë jo shumë të favorshme marrëdhënia mes çiftit ishte korrekte, ata bienë dakord për bashkëjetesë, pa dashur të lidhin kurorë.

Ndërkohë që Genci, për plagosjen e bërë në Krujë dënohet me 7 vite burg në mungesë dhe shpallet në kërkim. Jetojnë në fillim në qytetin e Kalstrout dhe aty fillojnë punë. Marjeta mbetet shtatzanë dhe vjen në Shqipëri. E lind vajzën e parë, duke i vendosur emrin e vjehrrës, Hike. Kur vajza ishte 2-muajshe, ajo e lë tek shtepia e bashkëshortit dhe niset përsëri në Gjermani te i shoqi. Pas afro 2 vitesh Marjeta lind dhe dy fëmijë të tjerë, kësaj here binjakët Jurgeni dhe Daniela. Rikthehet në Fushë-Krujë për ti lindur duke i lënë tek vjehrra, sapo kaluan 2 muajt e parë të jetës.

----------

